# Ever seen a Jonboat with a Jetski engine for power????



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.glen-l.com/jetski/jetjon-6.html

http://www.glen-l.com/jetski/jetjon-index.html



















I was just surfing and came across a site where folks are graftingold jetski engines/pumps etc. into the floor of jonboats.

It is VERY interesting. Do some surfing if you wanna learn more, post up anything you find that is awesome.

Anyway just thought I'd share something that I thought was neat!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool project , bet that lill boat wil huul Butt!!. 

Thanks for sharing.............Dennis


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Need that in my Yak, beats the heck out of paddling. I thought about doing it with a weed eater motor, set up like the mud boats.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I have some buddies building those in GA. They've built three and they are getting badder each time. They run pretty fast and in next to no water. Really cheap to build. Cool pics. SHB


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

This is really the first I've heard about it and I kinda just stumbled onto it surfing the net.

I am real curious exactly how fast these jonboats will run with a jetski motor? I read several posts saying how awesome they were in rivers etc skipping over rocks, stumps etc in really shallow water. 

I just think it'd be cool to have the 55-85 HP of a jetski motor which is about the same size as a25hp outboard. It's probably lighter overall and more balanced too, fora shallower draft.


----------

